# Has Target stopped hiring?



## simplymainer (Apr 27, 2021)

Do other Target stores stopped hiring people? In my area, they do, and gave us full time schedule in each department, and no more part time. Is it because the business is in a slowest stage?


----------



## Yetive (Apr 27, 2021)

Trying to make people happy


----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 27, 2021)

No we had an orientation today looked like about 6 new tms.


----------



## masterofalltrades (Apr 27, 2021)

simplymainer said:


> Do other Target stores stopped hiring people? In my area, they do, and gave us full time schedule in each department, and no more part time. Is it because the business is in a slowest stage?


That is to copy walmart.  They started an initiative to have over 2/3rds of store staff be full time. They made that a public announcement about a month ago.  Tbh this should work better with less turnover.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Apr 27, 2021)

I hope new mytime takes into account people’s preferred total hours. Personally, full time is too much for me. I’m happy with 20-25 hours in the summer. I would rather someone else get my other hours than me feel overworked and burnt out.


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 27, 2021)

In our area, they had TMs take a survey asking how many hours they wanted/would be willing to work.


----------



## Reshop Ninja (Apr 27, 2021)

masterofalltrades said:


> That is to copy walmart.  *They started an initiative to have over 2/3rds of store staff be full time.* They made that a public announcement about a month ago.  Tbh this should work better with less turnover.


I'm hoping that they start to schedule those of us with the right availability as full time. I've only seen leads and a handful of others scheduled like that for the next few weeks.


----------



## Captain Orca (Apr 27, 2021)

I usually got 28-30 hrs which was cool, more time to hang around the swim club in my speedo.  Lap Swim Captain.


----------



## Flexibleperson (Apr 27, 2021)

My store is constantly going over the sales goals so we got a bunch of extra hours. Not sure how long it will last, but we are over performing in that respect. We have hired a few new people mostly leads. A lot of people have transferred out, and other people transferred in. There are several people who have been promoted to team lead too. This is all since we got a new SD. I miss the people who left a lot, but some of the people promoted are good friends of mine. Things have gotten more stressful in some ways but also not. I'm really torn on the whole thing.


----------



## Flexibleperson (Apr 27, 2021)

redeye58 said:


> In our area, they had TMs take a survey asking how many hours they wanted/would be willing to work.


Did that for us too, but the SD just asked us. I said 40, but he clearly didn't like that answer too much. I lowered it to "at least 30". Honestly, I'm willing to not take full hours for now, but I can only imagine other people who really need it getting rejected.


----------

